# Moose & the Horse



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Aw, that's so sweet!!! Love that.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awwww very sweet, is right!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Maybe the horse thinks Moose is another pinto horse, only smaller, and Moose thinks the horse is another badger marked Great Pyrenees, only BIGGER, LOl


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, that is sweet. The horse is really pretty and obviously enjoys Moose's visits.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, what a special relationship they have.


----------

